# Don't wash that raw poultry!



## bill ace 350 (Jan 6, 2019)

https://www.oregonlive.com/health/2...oultry-food-safety-tips-to-keep-you-safe.html


----------



## mike243 (Jan 6, 2019)

A lot of the times meat has little bits of guts left on the chicken and i dont want that flavor to transfer over to the cooked product,same thing for beef if theres a lot of blood,


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 6, 2019)

mike243 said:


> A lot of the times meat has little bits of guts left on the chicken and i dont want that flavor to transfer over to the cooked product,same thing for beef if theres a lot of blood,


Roger that.

I guess reducing cross contamination was a goal.


----------



## mike243 (Jan 6, 2019)

Yep but soap has to be used .we go thru lots of it around here lol


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2019)

Agree with the washing processing houses are not the cleanest look at all the recalls.

Warren


----------



## dr k (Jan 6, 2019)

With poultry I move the trash can, a platter or roasting pan with rack, knife and a stack of select a size paper towels next to the sink before getting the poultry out of the fridge.  I put the package the bird is in, in the sink.  Open package put bird on rack in pan and pour juices down the drain from package toss packaging in garbage. I dry the outside and remove bits from the inside cavity with paper towels.  Throw the used paper towels in the trash.  It seems a paper towel in the hand(s) that grips the bird is a better grip than without the paper towel.


----------

